# Dx & Cpt Codes Help



## MsMaddy (Jun 17, 2008)

Can Anyone Tell Me Codes For The Following?

1. Personal History Of Cranial Aneurysm.

2. Abnormal Urine Drug Test.  I Got 791.9 

3. How Can You Code This Scenario?

Destruction Of Benign Lesion X2 Dx 702.19, And Exicsion Of A Lesion Dx 239.2.

My Result Was:

 Cpt          Dx
 11400 -    239.2
 11400-51  239.2

 17000-59  702.19
 17003       702.19


Msmaddy


----------

